# Torre San Antonio en lima...



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no...


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Tendencia brasileña*

Por supuesto que como fèrreo amante de los edificios altos,soy siempre partidario que construyan uno nuevo... pero noto que en Lima estàn abundando los edificios "de estilo econòmico brasileño" y no estàn construyendo al sistema chileno (de Santiago principalmente),que se ven màs elaborados con vidrios polarizados y màs audacia en sus formas... los de apartamentos de viviendas me refiero... 
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------

